

Struggle at the heart of the Apple supply chain - e15ctr0n
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/14/sapphire-gt-advanced--brutal-apple-supply-chain

======
homerowilson
It's worth noting that Corning is a successful American manufacturer!

